
Rosetta Wearable Disk - mmastrac
https://rosettaproject.org/disk/wearable/
======
StavrosK
I had a look at the actual pages and they're pretty bad, Greek is listed as
"Ekari-Drabbe" (what the hell is that?) and many languages have unicode symbol
encoding errors (e.g. words like "?akke").

~~~
FroshKiller
Ekari is an Indonesian language, and Drabbe is an author of a Dutch book on
the language, so I assume Ekari-Drabbe refers to the transliteration of the
spoken Ekari language to the Dutch (English-ish) alphabet according to
Drabbe's method.

This is probably an off-by-one error. The ISO 639-3 code for Ekari is ekg, and
modern Greek's code is ell. I don't know where you found this on the disk, but
you should contact the project with the details and let them know so they can
correct it.

------
huangc10
Link to interactive web version here:
[https://rosettaproject.org/disk/interactive/](https://rosettaproject.org/disk/interactive/)
(for the back:
[https://rosettaproject.org/disk/interactive/?disk=back](https://rosettaproject.org/disk/interactive/?disk=back))

Also, interesting they used Google Noto fonts:
[https://www.google.com/get/noto/](https://www.google.com/get/noto/)

------
lawless123
>Despite the rough life my prototype has had, we do recommend reasonable care.
It is probably best to wear it as a pendant, or in some way that it doesn't
get rough treatment (for example, I wouldn't recommend keeping it on a
keychain).

It's 1000 dollars .. i wouldn't let it leave the house.

~~~
huangc10
1000 dollars isn't that bad for a necklace right? What about wedding rings for
example.

~~~
m_t
$1000 is a already a very expensive necklace.

------
bArray
It would be nice to have an electronic version. What interface would truly
stand the test of time?

~~~
johanvts
There is an electronic version on the web-page.

------
agumonkey
Reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_1360](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_1360)

The tiny rosetta is cool, but I'll keep my neck DVDRW in the mean time,
thanks.

------
adrianN
I'd buy one, but not for a thousand bucks. If they truly want wide
dissemination they need to bring the price down by at least on order of
magnitude.

~~~
StavrosK
Who's going to sift through the absolute mountains of crap with pretty
pictures on them we've produced to discover the thing with the invisible
lettering, long after languages have been forgotten?

~~~
adrianN
Historians.

------
imode
this is fascinating.

I wonder if you could do something a tad larger for things like mathematics
and logic.

I'd buy that. a wearable reference that you can use with optical
magnification.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Then all you need is a special contact lens and you can cheat in exams!

------
gravypod
What kind of lithography is involved with this?

